# Konata Wars



## Njrg (Jul 13, 2010)

Title.


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 13, 2010)

Timotei FTW


----------



## Njrg (Jul 13, 2010)

Don't post with Spanish subs >_>



Spoiler: English HD Timotei >:[


----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 13, 2010)

Hey the english dubs are not bad actually. I've already edited my post with the english subs (japanese voices FTW)


----------



## Njrg (Jul 13, 2010)

I like both English and Japs actually.

At 1st I was against the Engdubs, but it turns out I quickly grew fond of both due to my Lucky Star Love being so high.

Kagami's voice was a little unmatched though. But I still loves her too.


----------



## prowler (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## jurassicplayer (Jul 13, 2010)

=D The oh so very dangerous image that may tip some people the wrong way.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 13, 2010)

The last episode of Lucky Star made me sad.
I mean, I always get sad at the end of an anime series because there's no more left, but Lucky Star had that whole the last day we're together thing going on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: Obligatory furry pic.













Spoiler: Obligatory TMI



I'm considering trying to find somebody to draw a Lucky Star harem pic with my fursona.


----------



## Njrg (Jul 13, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

>


YES!
YOU'RE DOING IT RITE!


----------



## Njrg (Jul 13, 2010)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> =D The oh so very dangerous image that may tip some people the wrong way.


Depending on what part of the series you're at. Konata is usually "safe"


----------



## mameks (Jul 13, 2010)

Kona-chan 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Spoiler


----------



## OtakuGamerZ (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## prowler (Jul 14, 2010)

THAT IS RUBBISH, THERE IS NO SINGING


----------



## Njrg (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Hop2089 (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Njrg (Jul 15, 2010)

Konata Wars > GIF Wars


----------



## prowler (Jul 15, 2010)

Not dance pad friendly then


----------



## raulpica (Jul 15, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> Konata Wars > GIF Wars


Njrg Wars > Konata Wars > GIF Wars


----------



## Rydian (Jul 15, 2010)

I can has furry wars?


----------



## mameks (Jul 15, 2010)

suprised this hasn't been posted yet...


----------



## mthrnite (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## mameks (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## Njrg (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## prowler (Jul 16, 2010)

WE MUST KEEP THIS THREAD ALIVE UNTIL NJRG GETS UNBANNED.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 16, 2010)

I like how in Lucky Star they gave foreigners big breasts.


----------



## mameks (Jul 16, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> I like how in Lucky Star they gave foreigners big breasts.


mmm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



kona-chan is still my favourite though. also, miyuki is actually japanese.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 16, 2010)

I've started watching Lucky Star thanks to this thread.


----------



## prowler (Jul 16, 2010)

I think it's weird that all I see now is Timotei adverts.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 16, 2010)

raulpica said:
			
		

> I've started watching Lucky Star thanks to this thread.




I love Lucky Star!
I have the main theme as my ringtone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I know... I'm a nerd v_v


----------



## mameks (Jul 16, 2010)

but...but...but, the theme tune is awesome! and epically kewt


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 16, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> but...but...but, the theme tune is awesome! and epically kewt




I agree 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But all of my real friends tell me it's annoying...


----------



## mameks (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Ritsuki (Jul 16, 2010)

Is there some HD releases of Lucky Star ? I'm going to watch the serie again.


----------



## mameks (Jul 16, 2010)

not sure...think so, mine were reasonable quality. can't remember where they are from though


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 16, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

>


These.


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 16, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> shlong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^Those.


----------



## mameks (Jul 16, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i see a spy


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 16, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No you don't.


----------



## mameks (Jul 16, 2010)

my mistake. carry on


Spoiler


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 16, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Spoiler


No way.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Jul 16, 2010)

Too much cuteness in this thread.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## mameks (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 16, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

>


----------



## mameks (Jul 16, 2010)

^win


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 16, 2010)

I WANT MOAR!!!


----------



## Rydian (Jul 16, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> I WANT MOAR!!!


----------



## mameks (Jul 16, 2010)

altough...what does it mean?


----------



## Rydian (Jul 16, 2010)

You see, when a hand and a sexual organ love each other very much...


----------



## mameks (Jul 16, 2010)

...translation?...


----------



## Rydian (Jul 16, 2010)

Uh, er, go upstairs and play your videogames!


----------



## mameks (Jul 16, 2010)

ok -_- :3


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 16, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> gameboy13 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: WARNING: YOU CANNOT SEE THIS SPOILER


----------



## gameboy13 (Jul 16, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Spoiler: WARNING: YOU CANNOT SEE THIS SPOILER


Empty post fail.


----------



## mameks (Jul 16, 2010)

________w
_______a_a
______a___a
_____a_____a
____a_______a
___a_________a
__a___________a
_r______________r
m_______________m
_r______________r
__a___________a
___a_________a
____a_______a
_____a_____a
______a___a
_______a_a
________w


----------



## mameks (Jul 16, 2010)

2nd favourite character, for this scene, as well as a few others:

??????
BaRUsaMIko su!


----------



## raulpica (Jul 17, 2010)

phoenixgoddess27 said:
			
		

> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, search for [EnA]


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jul 17, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 17, 2010)

gameboy13 said:
			
		

> I WANT MOAR!!! *TOO!*


----------



## mameks (Jul 18, 2010)

tsukasas バルサミコ酢  is more amusing imo...but yeah, she's funny :3


----------



## mameks (Aug 13, 2010)

Finally found a decent picture of it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 :drumroll:



Spoiler: Furry Kona-chan








fix'd


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 13, 2010)

shlong said:
			
		

> Finally found a decent picture of it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hotlink fail.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 13, 2010)

Seriously, how come every fucking thread in the EoF has to be full of useless furry humor? One guy comes to GBAtemp and says "I'm a furry" and next thing you know all the members without a sense of humor go "LOL I'M A FURRY TOO LET'S POST FURRY PICS AND TALK ABOUT FURRIES IN THE EOF TOGETHER" like everyone else gives a shit. It wasn't funny the first time and it's not funny this time or any time in the future.

Lucky for me I don't bother with the EoF much.


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 13, 2010)

LOL I'M A FURRY LET'S POST FURRY PICS AND TALK ABOUT FURRIES IN THE EOF TOGETHER.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 13, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Seriously, how come every fucking thread in the EoF has to be full of useless furry humor?


You know, one time years ago my dad opened the dryer when it wasn't fully done to toss some more socks in.  Well, my cat jumped in because it was nice and warm, my dad didn't know this... He shut the door and started the dryer.  We instantly heard this "Bum-bump!  Mreow!" sound over and over, so we ran to the dryer and opened it.  My cat shot out, all poofed up like a cotton ball, and ran and hid under my bed for the day.

For the rest of his life, he avoided the dryer.

My cat could avoid things it didn't like.

Can't you?


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 13, 2010)

To bring the kona-chan love back, well I absolutely love her. The front of my laptop has a custom skin printed with this picture:

http://www.kawapaper.com/d/1581-3/Kawapape...00040_1280x.jpg

I also had this custom doll made of her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I own the exact one in the picture.
http://setsunakou.com/ufo/luckystar.html

I also have the Kona-chan maid gashapon figure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HS2y-UJCq-c...mp;feature=fvwp :3


----------



## raulpica (Aug 14, 2010)

lacrymosa967 said:
			
		

> Also, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HS2y-UJCq-c...mp;feature=fvwp :3


Konata! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




What is that from? A drama-cd or is it just a clever audio-editing?


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm not sure, I'd love to know myself


----------



## prowler (Aug 14, 2010)

Hey, you guys.
This thread has no meaning to it since Njrg is banned. Please stop replying

Thread is continued here http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=viewtopic&id=3102&p=1


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Aug 14, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> WE MUST KEEP THIS THREAD ALIVE UNTIL NJRG GETS UNBANNED.
> 
> 
> QUOTE(prowler_ @ Aug 14 2010, 01:34 PM) Hey, you guys.
> ...


Nice hypocrisy.


----------



## prowler (Aug 14, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Nice hypocrisy.


Date posted >Jul 16
Thread made on DS-Scene >Jul 22

Things change.
Though I'm not denying I am a hypocrite, since I am one.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 14, 2010)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> Hey, you guys.
> This thread has no meaning to it since Njrg is banned. Please stop replying
> 
> Thread is continued here http://www.ds-scene.net/?s=viewtopic&id=3102&p=1



So we have to join up on that forum in order just to post in this thread? No way am I going to do that. Sorry, but you don't own this forum so you can't tell us where to post.

Unless a mod closes this thread (which you just killed, btw) then it's fair game for any member here to post on.


----------



## Rydian (Aug 14, 2010)

Is it just me or does that thread have more bitching than most threads I see here? :|


----------



## prowler (Aug 14, 2010)

lacrymosa967 said:
			
		

> So we have to join up on that forum in order just to post in this thread? No way am I going to do that. Sorry, but you don't own this forum so you can't tell us where to post.
> 
> Unless a mod closes this thread (which you just killed, btw) then it's fair game for any member here to post on.


You sure know how to take a joke

Signing up to DS-Scene without the intention of trolling is like, killing a little part of you inside


----------



## Xarsah16 (Aug 14, 2010)

Joking and sarcasm are the two things that are extremely hard, if not impossible to detect on the internet unless the poster of the message makes it known that they are doing either of the two. 

I also personally don't like trollers - don't know about anyone else here, and I'm perfectly happy at GBAtemp. 

I'm done here, going to take a little break for awhile.


----------



## prowler (Aug 14, 2010)

lacrymosa967 said:
			
		

> Joking and sarcasm are the two things that are extremely hard, if not impossible to detect on the internet unless the poster of the message makes it known that they are doing either of the two.
> 
> I also personally don't like trollers - don't know about anyone else here, and I'm perfectly happy at GBAtemp.


You do not know me well enough then.


----------



## sergster1 (Jun 23, 2011)

Bump


----------

